# Removing paint from a stoneware jug.



## LisaTammy

I recently purchase one of the brown an white stoneware jugs at a flea market for a steal. Trouble is the woman that had it painted over the white part with a light blue paint. Is there any way I can remove the paint without harming the glaze underneath?  I haven't tried anything yet but it is driving me a bit crazy.Lisa


----------



## LC

I would think that paint stripper would work effectively without harming the finish . I am sure some others will chime in .  Maybe someone will be more informable than I .


----------



## chosi

I have used acetone successfully.  It cleaned up all the paint, and did no damage to the original finish.Here's my before & after photo.


----------



## sandchip

You won't harm the glaze at all with stripper.  I used it on a churn that some crafty person had painted, and it turned out just fine.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## LisaTammy

Cool! thanks everyone for the help. I will have to get some stripper tomorrow.Lisa


----------



## Robby Raccoon

Don't forget before-and-after photos!


----------

